# Letting her hatch!!



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

So I have let one of my hens start to hatch(Brood) a dozen eggs almost that she layed, how do I know maybe how long she has been sitting on the eggs, I don't want to mess with her because I feel like the eggs could be far a long and I don't wanna disturb her


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

21 days for them to hatch.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Jim said:


> 21 days for them to hatch.


Yeah I.know that I'm.just not.sure when.she layed the first egg

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I would just go with the date you noticed her sitting, count 21 days. Most of mine will let me look under them, but in know some people have said that their hens would take their had off if they reach under them. So, be careful if you do that.


----------

